# Defender Case for Kindle was a SOLID purchase



## Michelle Hughes (Dec 12, 2011)

I've owned two iPads and both have busted screens so when I bought my Kindle I ordered the otterbox defender case with it and I have thanked myself for it every day!  It was expensive at close to $80 but when I think about the cost of a new Kindle it was worth the precaution.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Girl,

what the heck are you doing to those iPads?    I've had an iPad since 2009 and five Fires since they've been released and *knock on wood* never broke a screen.

The Otterbox sounds like just the thing!

EDIT:  The newer iPads are thinner than my original, which probably make them easier to crack...

Betsy


----------



## Michelle Hughes (Dec 12, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Girl,
> 
> what the heck are you doing to those iPads?  I've had an iPad since 2009 and five Fires since they've been released and *knock on wood* never broke a screen.


LOL 2 little men and tile floors need I say more!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Explains everything.

When I bought the original iPad, we had two grandkids who were 9, and three older ones.  I wanted to be able to give them the iPad without wincing, so I got a warranty that included accidental damage through Square Trade.  And made a rule that it never got set down on the floor or a chair--had to be put down on a table.  (And we have rugs.)

So it worked out.

Betsy


----------



## Michelle Hughes (Dec 12, 2011)

Betsy,

I didn't know you could buy that kind of protection!  I wish I had met you earlier.  The first ipod was cracked a week after purchase and I sent it back to the factory and was told.  $200 to replace, they weren't responsible for the action.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

It's really hard to buy iPads when you have kids at home expecially "little boys" hahaha 
My cousins iPads are broken as well because her kids accidentally drop gadgets then drop it again and again. lol!!


----------



## Michelle Hughes (Dec 12, 2011)

Alice I can tell you without a case electronics don't enter my house these days LOL!  Now if only they made them for the handheld games!


----------

